# Problem Removing Maglite Switch



## BrownDog52469 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am using the 5/64 allen wrench to remove the switch from a mag 4D. The allen wrench never locks into the nut allowing me to loosen the set screw. I've done this dozens of times on other mags and have never had this problem. Has anyone run into this? Any ideas on removing the switch?


----------



## DIWdiver (Oct 24, 2010)

MAG recently changed to a Torx T8 screw. Unfortunately, most Torx drivers get fatter right behind the tip, and won't fit through the new smaller hole in the switch.

There's a thread about this somewhere, where members have ground down the driver shaft so it will fit in the hole. Also, a flat screwdriver of just the right width will also work. I made one from a broken bicycle spoke by hammering it to make it wide enough, then carefully grinding a flat tip on it.


----------



## wquiles (Oct 24, 2010)

Linkie to thread ...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/275264


----------



## Al Combs (Oct 24, 2010)

Here's the thread about the new T8 set screws.:shakehead

[edit: got to remember to look before I post]


----------



## BrownDog52469 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great!! Thanks guys.


----------

